# Quick release bars - good or bad?



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I’ve settled on a strap style for a field watch, and all the decent quality examples I’ve seen on Amazon come with quick release spring bars. Are they as reliable as regular spring bars?

I’ve swapped many straps using the usual two prong tool, not an issue. But if the quick release ones are just as good, I could use that. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day mate tbh, 
I can't take to them myself as to me I personally believe I'd dislodge one.
Prefer to install right bars to right piece.
Just my 2 bob's worth.
Dave


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, they are. 

I prefer regular spring bars and regular straps. More manageable. Not all straps match up to the same diameter spring bar. I.e., 1.5 or 1.8? 

For example, what happens if an integrated spring bar breaks? How easy are they to replace? I don't have any in my spring bar drawer. I suppose I could stock some if I had to.

I'm not a fan, obviously, but it seems they have a target market.


----------



## Blown 89 (Sep 6, 2019)

They're just as good. Given the number of watches I see used with lug scratches more people should use them


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

I like them -- these days, I won't buy anything else: life's too short. Not one has failed over several years (though several springbar tools have bit the dust during that time). I suspect they will outlast the straps they're installed in. In truth, I can't understand why they haven't become the industry standard. I find it hard to believe that losing the occasional five-dollar strap change is going to put any watchmaker worth their salt out of business.


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

Super convenient and reduced scratches to lugs using tools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have found the quick-release spring bars used by Hirsch to be quite reliable. However, I have read that some members have been disappointed by the quality of the quick-release spring bars used by the less expensive strap brands.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

It’s been a positive experience for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

The problem with QR spring bars is that not all watches use bars with the same tip diameter. Everyone knows about Seiko fat spring bars, but the tip diameter is also larger. Also true of at least some Citizen dive watches and at least some watches from Omega.

A "standard" spring bar usually has a tip diameter of 0.7mm, my Omega watches use spring bars with a tip diameter of 0.9mm, and Seiko dive watches use spring bars with a tip diameter greater than 1mm (1.1mm, I think).

QR spring bars assume all watches take bars of the same tip diameter and that's just not true. I've bought straps with QR spring bars, then had to remove those spring bars in order to install the correct spring bar for one of my dive watches.

If they match up to your watch, great. But just be aware that QR spring bars, like most universal solutions, are sometimes a less than perfect match.


----------



## simplify (Jan 17, 2021)

I've had one where the strap hole wasn't big enough for the quick release pin to move freely, so I was worried that it wouldn't fully spring out and replaced it with normal ones. But all my other QR springs have worked fine and don't feel fragile.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I dislike the hole that's made in the backside of the strap for the "nub." Just my experience, they tend to stretch out with use, especially if you fold the strap under the watch for storage, etc.

Feels a little like velcro shoes, vs proper laces.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad. Even if just one strap does not have them, then there's no gain, since I'll have to use conventional spring bars for them and, when swapping, I'll have to use tools. And I have no control over their quality, I generally prefer 2.5mm fat spring bars.
In an ideal world, where every single strap would have good quality quick release spring bars, they'd be great.


----------



## Shipsss (Dec 14, 2021)

I never had any issues with mine.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Not a big fan of them but they do offer convenience, so you should be just fine, IMHO.

Good luck.


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like (Jun 6, 2021)

They're super convenient if you swap straps often, or if you have trouble replacing traditional straps without scratching the lugs.

If you don't fall into one of the above categories, they provide no significant benefit. Personally, I'm neutral on them.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Nothing wrong with them. They may save scratching your case with standard springbar tools. Unless you have an oddly sized OEM springbar, I don't hesitate to use them.

They are easy enough to remove if you really don't like them (hint - they are removed/installed through that hole on the back of the strap).


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)

Love them. We are a big proponent and all straps should just come with quick release spring bars as a default. Contrary to what most people think, you can actually swap the quick release spring bars on your own without any specialised too.








How to Insert and Remove Quick Release Spring Bars from Watch Strap


One of the common gripes about quick release spring bars is that you cannot easily replace the spring bars if they become faulty, because of the knob that gets in the way. That is actually not true! Quick release spring bars can be removed and inserted into your watch straps without the use of...




delugs.com


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

O own one watch which came pre-loaded with qr bars, and had a second strap included. I thought I'd always be swapping between the two but after the initial changeover I've never gone back. But it seems just as reliable as anything else, I've not had it fail and this is the first time I've thought about it being different in months.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Viseguy said:


> I like them -- these days, I won't buy anything else: life's too short. Not one has failed over several years (though several springbar tools have bit the dust during that time). I suspect they will outlast the straps they're installed in. In truth, I can't understand why they haven't become the industry standard. I find it hard to believe that losing the occasional five-dollar strap change is going to put any watchmaker worth their salt out of business.


Probably cost cutting. QR bars are a bit more. Notching the strap and installing the bar takes a _bit_ of time...not much but some, and for industrial production, that's not a great thing. There's also a small chance, I suppose, that if you misuse the notch cutter, you'll tear the end, and may have to discard that entire piece. On OEM straps, also, with regular bars you can use those bars on any aftermarket strap; not so with QRs. (By the same token, QRs never slide out of the strap ends.)

The hole itself is also an issue for some people. The little uncut section on the lug side is clearly more fragile than if the strap had no hole. I don't see that this should be a problem myself, but it's a concern I've heard several times.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

I have the same fear on the QR spring bars - are they less secure? So far, I've never had one give way, but I am a little more hesitant to wear them with expensive watches.

I did have one where the little nub that you grab with your finger nail to install broke off while I was putting it on. The bar itself held, but that made me wonder how robust the entire spring bar is. 

Curious to hear if anyone has ever had one fail on them...

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkOfSkunk (Jan 7, 2022)

I’ve been using them recently just with elastic MN style straps so I can swap them fast and easy. I like the concept a lot and does make it less likely to scratch lugs or send a pin flying across the room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Never had an issue, and the ease of strap changes is significant. The only problem that I've had is with watches that came with a tube+screw system that won't allow the use of any springbar other than that style.


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

Blown 89 said:


> They're just as good. Given the number of watches I see used with lug scratches more people should use them


I have done all the scratches while changing bracelets. Changing straps is an easy cake.


----------

